# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Работы фотохудожников

## Akasey

Не буду умничать, просто создам тему про фотохудожников. Будем вылаживать сюда фото _молодых белорусских художников_.

----------


## Akasey

Прошу любить и жаловать *Андрей "mono"*.... (фамилию умолчу). По моему давольно умный и интересный фотограф, готовый работать над собой, и развиваться. Я трудился с ним в одном бюро на заводе.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Пы.Сы. извините за бирку одноклассников.

----------


## vova230

> Не буду умничать, просто создам тему про фотохудожников. Будем вылаживать сюда фото _молодых белорусских художников_.


А зачем? У нас и свои фотохудожники есть и тема для них есть. А выкладывать чужие фото нужно только с указанием авторства. А кроме того, что обсуждать будем? Ведь обратной связи с автором нет. А где-то хочется узнать например о применяемой аппаратуре, условиях съемки, применяемых фокусах и т.п.

----------


## Akasey

так после того что я его опубликовал, ему придётся зарегится.... а авторство ...так поищите "mono"  в нете, найдёте, и авторство я указал (хоть и не полностью). А вот придёт, так он и расскажет о аппаратуре, условиях и тенденциях, ибо человек он даволи не глупый....

----------


## vova230

Значит мы его знаем. 
Чтож будем ждать того момента, когда зарегится. Надо сказать интересный способ привлечения людей на форум.

----------


## Akasey

> Значит мы его знаем. 
> Чтож будем ждать того момента, когда зарегится. Надо сказать интересный способ привлечения людей на форум.


 стараюсь, да и не способ это, просто хочетсчя какого-то развития форума в сторону искусства (а в эту сторону тут как-то глуховато)

----------


## Mono

Здравствуйте! Я пришел!
Приятно видеть свои фото, но, право, не стоило это таких беспокойств...

----------


## Vanya

Привет 

наверное стоило. мне вот понравилось

----------


## Mono

Спасибо! Жаль, сайт как то изменяет изображения не в лучшую сторону...

----------


## Akasey

*Mono* я больше твои фото вылаживать не буду, ты тут уже есть, поэтому дерзай.

----------


## vova230

Вот, 3D-панорамы. Скачайте, не пожалеете. Всего 2.4 Мб
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230



----------


## vova230

Вот еще интересная работа фотохудожника. Смотрите: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Вот только не уверен что по гостю работает. Скорее всего нет.

----------

